# Eine .exe Im Hintergrund



## Frenk (27. August 2006)

Hi,


hat Blizzard nicht mal gesagt das eine .exe im Hitnergrund nicht laufen darf ?
Wenn ich den Client starte belibt die balsc.exe im offen.

Ich hab keine Lust gebannt zu werden.

Oder stelle ich da was falsches ein.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2006)

Nein, Blizzard prüft nur auf potentielle Cheatprogramme die im Hintergrund laufen und direkt auf WoW.exe zugreifen. Der BLASC Client ist davon nicht betroffen weil er keinen direkten Zugriff benötigt.


----------



## MaxDaten (29. August 2006)

Frenk schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat Blizzard nicht mal gesagt das eine .exe im Hitnergrund nicht laufen darf ?
> Wenn ich den Client starte belibt die balsc.exe im offen.
> 
> ...



und wenn man mal bei einem alltäglichen windows unterm Task-Manager (Strg+Alt+Entf) sich die Prozesse anschaut: Dort sind alles (bei mit 76) Prozesse mit einer .exe, bis auf System und Leerlauf... wer will denn sowas verbieten!


----------



## Addams (29. August 2006)

MaxDaten schrieb:


> und wenn man mal bei einem alltäglichen windows unterm Task-Manager (Strg+Alt+Entf) sich die Prozesse anschaut: Dort sind alles (bei mit 76) Prozesse mit einer .exe, bis auf System und Leerlauf... wer will denn sowas verbieten!



Naja, off-topic, aber: 76 Prozesse? Spielst Du direkt auf dem Server, weil da so viele Prozesse laufen?^^ Vielleicht solltest Du mal ein bißchen Dein System aufräumen, denn die Regel dürften 30 Prozesse und weniger sein (naja, bei mir ist es zumindest so). Nur als Tipp: sollte Dein System hin und wieder etwas langsam reagieren, könnte das 'ne mögliche Ursache sein! Selbst unser Datenserver/Domaincontroller hier im Geschäft hat momentan "nur" 62 Prozesse am Laufen.

Gruß
Addams


----------



## Regnor (29. August 2006)

und wieder OnTopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wie schon gesagt wurde macht BLASC garnichts solange WoW läuft, sondern wird erst aktiv wenn WoW beendet wurde. Dabei werden lediglich Char/Item/NPC/Quest-daten ausgelesen (jenachdem was man eingestellt hat) und an buffed.de übertragen. An WoW selbst wird NIX geändert und es werden auch keine Daten an WoW gesendet bzw WoW manipuliert.

Gruß Regnor


----------

